# FRITZ!OS 5.50: FritzBox wird zum Server und andere Features



## Yellowbear (19. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Quelle: AVM Pressefotos_

Vor kurzem hat AVM Version 5.50 des FRITZ!OS veröffentlicht. Es ist vorerst nur für die FritzBox 7390 verfügbar, soll aber im Januar 2013 auch für andere Modelle bereitgestellt werden.
Mit diesem Update werden laut AVM "über 100 neue Funktionen und Verbesserungen" eingeführt, hier ein Auszug:

Telefonbuch-Kontakte können jetzt auf allen Geräten im Netzwerk abgeglichen werden und mit Google Kontakten synchronisiert werden.
Nachrichten des Anrufbeantworters können jetzt direkt auf der Startseite des Webinterfaces angehört abgerufen werden. Außerdem kommt eine Memo-Funktion hinzu.
Die MyFRITZ!App für Android (iOS in Planung) verschafft auch auf dem Smartphone einen Überblick über das heimische Netzwerk.
Über die Funktion "Smart Home" lassen sich entsprechende elektrische Geräte auf vielen Geräten an- und abschalten.
*Dateien auf der FRITZ!NAS können jetzt im Internet freigegeben werden, indem ein Link generiert wird, mit dem man von überall die entsprechende Datei herunterladen kann. Damit wird die Fritzbox in Kombination mit einer externen Festplatte zu einer Art Heimserver.*
Das FRITZ!Fon erhält einen Mediaplayer, mit dem man Medien an UPnP-fähigen Geräten abspielen kann.
Aus dem Webinterface heraus lassen sich jetzt direkt Faxe verschicken

_Anmerkung_ (Danke an _DarkWhisperer_: Die WDS-Unterstützung wird mit diesem Update entfernt. Es handelt sich nach heutigem Technikstand um ein veraltetes, unsicheres System, das nicht mehr weiter entwickelt wird.
Wer also Geräte mit WDS als Repeater verwendet, sollte warten, bis die Geräte ebenfalls darauf aktualisiert werden. 
Falls ihr auf WDS angewiesen seid und bereits aktualisiert habt, kann man die FW auch downgraden.

Die komplette Liste der Änderungen findet man im Changelog.

Das Firmwareupdate ist wie gewohnt über das Webinterface des Routers unter "fritz.box" kostenlos erhältlich alternativ auch hier.


Quelle: AVM


----------



## Star_KillA (19. Dezember 2012)

Sehr coole Sache , hab zwar keine avm Box , aber die sind sehr innovativ und machen gute Sachen.


----------



## Threshold (19. Dezember 2012)

Echt super. Ich habe eine Fritz Box 7390.


----------



## Timsu (19. Dezember 2012)

Ein eigener Server - jetzt neu in der DAU Edition

Ich finde ein NAS und der Router/Gateway haben auf dem gleichen System nichts verloren.


----------



## DarkWhisperer (19. Dezember 2012)

Das wichtigste hast du aber nicht beachtet: 

Es besteht keine Funktionalität mehr auf Basis der unsicheren und veralteten Standards WEP/offen mit Routern von Drittherstellern. 

FRITZ!Box-Modelle, deren Firmware NICHT mit dem neuen Repeating-Modus ausgestattet ist und die damit nur das veraltete WDS-Verfahren anbieten, 
können nicht mehr als Basis/Repeater im Verbund eingesetzt werden. 

Die Verfahren WEP/offen werden nicht mehr zur Verschlüsselung der WLAN-Verbindungen zwischen Basis und Repeater angeboten.

AVM - Die neue Repeater-Funktion: Mehr Leistung mit dem neuen Verfahren zur WLAN-Reichweitenverlängerung

Es können im Moment also nur noch Repeater-Konstellationen aus 7390-7390 und 7390-7270 verwendet werden.
Ob später noch Modelle wie die 7240 geupdatet werden ist bis jetzt unsicher, AVMs Standpunkt bis jetzt: "Mit der kommenden FRITZ!OS-Generation ist dann grundsätzlich eine Übertragung der neuen Funktion auch auf weitere Bestandsprodukte vorgesehen (beispielsweise FRITZ!Box 7360, 7330, 3390, 3370, 3270). " Also womöglich werden die noch mit nachgezogen...

MfG


----------



## Yellowbear (19. Dezember 2012)

@DarkWhisperer: Danke, hatte ich vergessen. Ich habe es zwar gelesen, aber mich nur auf die neuen Features konzentriert. Sollte man aber sicherlich wissen, also habe ich es ergänzt.


----------



## Olstyle (19. Dezember 2012)

Alle Fritzboxen können WPA2. Also warum sollte der Wegfall von WEP den Repeaterbetrieb einschränken?


----------



## Yellowbear (19. Dezember 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Alle Fritzboxen können WPA2.


 
Aber offensichtlich auch _nur_ die Fritzboxen. Andere Hersteller konnten im Repeaterberieb nur WEP-Verschlüsselung anbieten. Aufgrund dieser Unsicherheit hat AVM die WDS-Unterstützung entfernt und eine verbesserte Repeater-Funktion integriert. 
(Quelle)


----------



## ReVan1199 (19. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin ja mal gespannt wann nächstes Jahr die 5.50 Version für meine Fritzbox 6360 kommt, habe erst neulich von Unitymedia die 5.28 bekommen.


----------



## Skysnake (19. Dezember 2012)

Ich hoffe das kommt auch bald für die 7270. Die hab ich nämlich.  Wäre teilweise schon SEHR nützlich, wenn man Daten von Daheim einfach übers Netz laden könnte.

Gerade mal an Bekannte/Familie die eigenen Bilder/Videos usw. verteilen würde halt VIEL einfach werden. Genau so für selbst geschriebene Software, die man an wen zum testen mal weiter reichen will.

Im Prinzip halt wie Dropbox, nur das man die Sache selbst im Griff hat.


----------



## MaZe (20. Dezember 2012)

Dyndns + integrierte FTP-Funktion. Gibt's doch in jeder Fritz!Box schon mindestens 8 Jahre. Der Aufwand beim Einrichten hält sich auch in Grenzen und es gibt genügend Anleitungen im Netz.

Mit Freetz kann man sogar die (recht primitive) FTP-Funktion erweitern und zB Konten mit unterschiedlichen Zugriffsrechten erstellen und noch vieles mehr. Das erfordert dann aber schon etwas mehr Bastelarbeit und ist nicht jedem zu empfehlen.

/edit

Sehe gerade, dass der DynDns-Service nicht mehr kostenlos ist für neue Nutzer. Aber es gibt bestimmt Alternativen.


----------



## Voodoo2 (20. Dezember 2012)

ohhh ja meine fotos auf der fritz box für jeder man sicht bar 
bekomme ich nen like buton 

finde ich toll hab die anlage schon von anfang an 
anfangs war das haupt menü doch sehr un übersichtlich aber nach und nach kammen dan noch so tolle feature oben drein dazu
der suport von denen ist auch sehr toll


----------



## MG42 (21. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab ne 6360 Cable, also wird dat nix mit Update...


----------



## ReVan1199 (21. Dezember 2012)

Habe ich auch. Das dauert doch nicht lange bis die das Updaten? Dauert noch nur noch ein paar Wochen und dann kriegen das alle Geräte.
Ich bekomme das neuste Update eigentlich immer sehr schnell von Unitymedia.
Bei der Einführung von Fritz!OS hat es glaube 2-4 Wochen gedauert.


----------



## Bene11660 (29. Dezember 2012)

Dank 1&1 werkelt auch bei mir ne Fritz! Box 7270 Die neuen Funktionen sind sehr Interresant, wird es möglich sein, z.B. an seine
Freunde Download links zu verteilen?


----------

